# Trail zerstört! Ich hab's ja gesagt! (PICS)



## grüni (13. Mai 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=193247  

Und jetzt ham wir den Salat: Sie haben's kaputt gemacht. Grad als ich Spaß dran gefunden hatte da runter zu fahren  

Mal im Ernst: Was wird jetzt passieren? Neue Stelle, neuer Trail? Und nach 'nem viertel Jahr wieder plattgemacht? Dann wird bald der ganze Wald aus kaputten, ehemaligen Trails bestehen. 

Und ich find solche Fallenstellerei nicht mehr lustig:
So sieht's von oben aus:






Und SO von der Seite  





das ist ganz toll, wenn man sich denkt: Ach das Hüpferchen schaff ich auch mit meinem XC-Bike und dann in solchen Prügeln landet    

Jetzt isses also soweit: Ich bin schonmal gespannt, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn einem ein Draht durch die Kehle flutscht und an den Halswirbeln hängen bleibt.

Wer das ganze Ausmaß der Zerstörung sehen will: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=12953 :kotz:


----------



## showman (13. Mai 2006)

Punkt 1: Solche heiklen Themen würd ich grundsätzlich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit diskutieren. Feind ließt mit.

Punkt 2: Ich würd auch niemals irgentwo runterbrettern ohne mir es vorher angeschaut zu haben. Soviel zum Thema Stolpersteine.

Punkt 3: Stolpersteine sind selbst zu entfernen.

Punkt 4: Fahr schneller, dann springst auch weiter  

Punkt 5: Buddeln oder bauen im Wald (gefällt mir zwar auch) ist aber grundsätzlich verboten und es gibt genügend Leute denen das nicht paßt (siehe Punkt 1) und die das dann auch wieder zerstören. 

Also nimms einfach hin, weil ändern kannst du es eh nicht. Ich kann dir wenigstens 10 Trails aufzählen die durch die sogenannte "Holzernte" (ich nenn das Umweltzerstörung aller erster Güte) zerstört worden sind. Siehe Röttenbachklamm.


Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüni (13. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß ja, dass das verboten ist. Und ich hab das auch nicht gebaut. Aber es sieht nicht so aus, als wäre das durch die Holzernte passiert.

und
   WAS  IST MIT DER RÖTHENBACHKLAMM?


----------



## showman (13. Mai 2006)

grüni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja, dass das verboten ist. Und ich hab das auch nicht gebaut. Aber es sieht nicht so aus, als wäre das durch die Holzernte passiert.
> 
> und
> WAS  IST MIT DER RÖTHENBACHKLAMM?


Es ist sicher nicht durch die Holzernte passiert und ich sag ja auch net das du es gebaut hast. Ich schnorr mich ja auch immer durch das was ander gebaut haben  Fahr halt mal durch die Klamm und schaus dir an. Mittlerweile gehts schon wieder aber Ende letzten Jahres war Stellenweise kein durchkommen mehr. Der Trail an der Straße runter nach Brunn ist auch noch unpassierbar (letzte Woche). Das Stück Blaustrich vor der Autobahnunterführung war mal 50 cm breit, jetzt kannst mit nem Panzer durchfahren ohne wo anzuecken. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Mai 2006)

Das sit doch am Tiergarten immer so. Was meinst wie oft da was kaputt ist. Also nicht jammern, sondern Spaten nehmen und wieder aufbauen. Die Zeit die für die Fotos gebaucht hast, hättest auch buddeln können. Aber naja. Mehr per PM, wegen Feind und so


----------



## dimon (13. Mai 2006)

ich denke in 1-2 Wochen ist es wieder aufgebaut  

ps. der Feind schläft nie, d.h massiver bauen


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Mai 2006)

Seid ihr alle Fotogeil?


----------



## dimon (14. Mai 2006)

jepp


----------



## pefro (14. Mai 2006)

Jetzt hab Dich mal nicht so, bisserl nördlicher in Franken siehts nach der Holzernte so aus (und jaaa das war mal ein süßer kleiner Singletrail...)


----------



## SpongeBob (14. Mai 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab Dich mal nicht so, bisserl nördlicher in Franken siehts nach der Holzernte so aus (und jaaa das war mal ein süßer kleiner Singletrail...)



Nun ist es ein Parkour mit kniffligen Stellen


----------



## digger235 (20. Mai 2006)

War eh a Sch***platz - zu viele Schnorrer, die umbauen und übertreiben.
See ya but don't wanna be ya!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüni (20. Mai 2006)

digger235 schrieb:
			
		

> War eh a Sch***platz - zu viele Schnorrer, die umbauen und ...



<ironieleuchte = "300W">
Vor allem ist der platz auch überhaupt nicht einsehbar und nur mit viel Ortskenntnis zu finden. Deshalb ist es auch völlig abwegig, dass sich da jemand dran stört, geschweige denn was kaputt macht.  
</ironieleuchte>



> ...übertreiben...


... war übrigens der Titel meines ersten Freds zu diesem Thema.


----------



## laleluX (20. Mai 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab Dich mal nicht so, bisserl nördlicher in Franken siehts nach der Holzernte so aus (und jaaa das war mal ein süßer kleiner Singletrail...)



ein wunderschöner singletrail für 4 Fahrer gleichzeitig nebeneinander ist das ja jetzt... Möge das Rennen beginnen


----------

